# Travel to and travelling in Sardinia and Corsica



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Evening All, 

The forums relating to Sardinia and Corsica are now old hat and maybe inaccurate. We are thinking of going to either of the above in June. Any info on ferries, from France ideally as we dont get four week breaks, and campsites/aires etc. 

Cheers all

Phil and Karen 

___________________________________________________________
I like pigs, dogs look up to us, cats look down on us, but pigs treat us as equals


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Sardinia*

God only knows how I managed to get this in jokes and trivia, i tried really hard, really i did.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trivia*

I can see the Trivia Side but not the Funny one!?


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

yeah thanks Mavis, will get the hand of it eventually.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We toured Sardinia in 2007, we went via Italy and the Livorno - Olbia ferry but you might find a few relevant bits in my blog......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-289.html

All the sosta's etc are listed in the MHF Stoppover database.

Pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Corsica & Sardegna*

 Ciao, if you want ferries from France, then you need to do Corsica first. Ferries from Nice. 
From Corsica to Sardegna frequent ferries from Bonifacio to Santa Teresa di Gallura.
Campsites/aires in Corsica come under France.

For Sardegna look up peejays stuff, database, and
www.camperonline.it
www.turismoitinerante.it

You are choosing a good time of year for the trip. Enjoy.
saluti,
eddied


----------

